# what to drink in whistler?



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

WTF, people plan trips down to this level?

Absinthe, by the pint


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

"Mountain margarita" in the camelbak is the favorite amongst the skiers I go with sometimes :laugh:.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

snowman123456 said:


> I was in Aspen last year and for some reason I drank a shitload of Coors Light





snowman123456 said:


> I'd like to steer clear of burgers - not healthy and I'm especially trying to avoid fries....



dude, you are a mess. get your shit together :cheeky4:


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> "Mountain margarita" in the camelbak is the favorite amongst the skiers I go with sometimes :laugh:.


I can't imagine they last very long on the mountain drinking margaritas like water?


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

grafta said:


> WTF, people plan trips down to this level?
> 
> Absinthe, by the pint


I like to plan short trips and pack in as much as possible so planning ahead gets me the most bang for my buck.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

snowman123456 said:


> I like to plan short trips and pack in as much as possible so planning ahead gets me the most bang for my buck.


That's why this thread is so odd and no one is saying anything serious. So you drink light beer by preference (Not a dig btw)? Is it about what's cheap/on special?

You never know whats gonna have good prices til your at the spot. Best be asking the wait staff i'm guessing. 

Whistler brewing makes some good beers > Our Beers Whistler Brewing
If you want something 'appropriate' that is.

Realistically, I don't know how much time you'll save by deciding on drinks beforehand though!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Lots of breast milk keeps me riding hard all day


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Lots of breast milk keeps me riding hard all day


See snowman123456: ask a stupid question, help us all waste time at our boring jobs by posting retarded answers for the hell of it...

Although now I think of it, perhaps breast milk is a good option :thumbsup:

Gotta be healthier than beer, and we all know you are conscious of these things :laugh:


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

grafta said:


> Although now I think of it, perhaps breast milk is a good option :thumbsup:
> 
> Gotta be healthier than beer, and we all know you are conscious of these things :laugh:


Well much like beer breast milk also varies greatly in quality from region to region and resort to resort and believe it or not it's even more fun to drink out of the tap than beer but I find it's better for winter sports than summer.

Yes I work at a desk and this is how I escape the drudge


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Well much like beer breast milk also varies greatly in quality from region to region and resort to resort and believe it or not it's even more fun to drink out of the tap than beer but I find it's better for winter sports than summer.
> 
> Yes I work at a desk and this is how I escape the drudge


:laugh: Sometimes i'm stuck warming mine in the cafeteria microwave, but whatever suffices :laugh:


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Well much like beer breast milk also varies greatly in quality from region to region and resort to resort and believe it or not it's even more fun to drink out of the tap than beer but I find it's better for winter sports than summer.
> 
> Yes I work at a desk and this is how I escape the drudge


Lol 

10char


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

mmm breast milk - my fave


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

Snowman quit acting lika a gaping vagina and quit drinking that mountain piss water coors light. I bet you dont even go down on your woman.. god dammit this is sad shiet... Drink whiskey shit your pants and spin 3's all the way down the mountain..


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

have a few bloodys in the morning or as they call them in canada caesars.. Drink and dont stop drinking the moment you stop thats when your screwed. I love bombing down the mountain hammered,, look out bitchez


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

grafta said:


> :laugh: Sometimes i'm stuck warming mine in the cafeteria microwave, but whatever suffices :laugh:


Doesn't she complain?


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

snowjab said:


> I bet you dont even go down on your woman..


That's not a fair comment, his woman might have grilled cheese or something going on down there.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

BoardWalk said:


> That's not a fair comment, his woman might have grilled cheese or something going on down there.


grill chees n tomato soup ..


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

snowjab said:


> grill chees n tomato soup ..


Nicely done, I bow to the master.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Coors?!?! Kokanee?!

Doesnt matter where I go, i only go for imports (NOT Heineken). Pislner Urquel, Kronnenburg, Grolsche Guiness etc...hell last week I brought a Guiness in my pack for the hill....and a glass pint to pull it in! Glass pint on the side of the hill. Now thats gangster...


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Coors is piss water and kokanee isnt much better. Not sure about in BC but the PNW has plenty of excellent beers and breweries to choose from.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Fireball cinnamon wiskey , perfect flask filler anywhere there's snow.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I usually drink Yuengling with shots of Jameson throw between beers. Every now and again we'll drink Snowcones but it's a little too sweet of a mix to drink regularly.

Personally I just need a little bit of a buzz to loosen me up. Haven't ridden 100% sober in a long time. For some reason I'm better at rails after drinking..

Edit:


hikeswithdogs said:


> Fireball cinnamon wiskey , perfect flask filler anywhere there's snow.


You know I used to drink something called FireWater, but I can't find it anymore. You westerners still have it out there? Came in a black bottle with flames on it, I think it was 100 proof, but was a cinnamon whiskey type drink, tasted like those atomic fireball candies.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Deviant said:


> I usually drink Yuengling with shots of Jameson throw between beers. Every now and again we'll drink Snowcones but it's a little too sweet of a mix to drink regularly.
> 
> Personally I just need a little bit of a buzz to loosen me up. Haven't ridden 100% sober in a long time. For some reason I'm better at rails after drinking..
> 
> ...


Sounds like this stuff, but Fireball is only 70 proof it's non-whiskey drinker friendly.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Go do Dublin's Gate, ask the tender what to drink, he'll tell you after calling you a fvcker, and then you'll drink until you're happy. Stumble out to the square and buy a Zogg's Dog....done!


----------



## WVrider84 (Aug 5, 2011)

How has nobody mentioned blue ribbon? Isn't it the official drink of winter sports? If you cant appreciate a PBR you will never fully appreciate a craft beer.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Well they were gonna but then they realized that this thread was months ago.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

snowman123456 said:


> I was in Aspen last year and for some reason I drank a shitload of Coors Light - brewed in the Rockies - I guess that's why it seemed appropriate.
> 
> I'm gonna be in Whistler this year. I've read that Kokanee Gold is a must try and is only available in BC. Are there any other regional drinks I should try? What do you find yourself drinking a lot of in Whistler?



Whistler Brewery Winter Ale. Its a gorgeous drop on a cold winters day, but I would not drink it as my bender drink. A little too rich.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Soggysnow said:


> Whistler Brewery Winter Ale. Its a gorgeous drop on a cold winters day, but I would not drink it as my bender drink. A little too rich.


Well we should ask him, it's been a year.

What was your special trip to Whistler drink?

TT


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

Haha doesn't matter, I am sure there are others that wonder what beer is about in Whistler, or Canada.

I live here. Whistler Brewery will be bringing out there seasonal brews about now. Chestnut Ale is lovely, a bit lighter in taste than the Winter Ale. I tried the Spiced Maple, but it didn't blow my socks off.

Granville Island brewery make a Raspberry Hefeweizen that is not too bad (Vancouver Brewery)

Philips Brewery from Victoria (Van Island) make a really good light to mid bodied beer called Blue Buck. You can get it on tap at 'The Mexican Corner' In Marketplace.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

snowman123456 said:


> What do you find yourself drinking a lot of in Whistler?


Whatever beer and hard alcohol I picked up at the Bellingham Costco before crossing the boarder. It's fucking expensive to buy booze in Canuckastain.


----------



## Lmessiah (Jan 21, 2013)

Sorry to bump an old thread but if you guys venture into our lands, you must buy and consume "Winter ale" it is produced in Vancouver and only sold locally. The brewery is Granville Islands.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

My boys up there seem to drink alot of Canadian Club whiskey. As for cheap domestic beers, it's the same up there as it is here in the US...some prefer Kokanee, others Labatt, others Canadian, etc...


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

GEEEEZUS.....really...dead thread walking lol...but for what its worth. Brew this shit and good to go ANY WHERE!

Copper Moonshine Stills & Moonshine Still Kits


----------



## IceShredEC (Apr 8, 2013)

i couldnt get enough of those avalance drinks.. kokanee and lemon ice... drink had me consumed for dayzzz


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

who gives a damn... beer is beer... drink it, get happy, shut up, and be drunk.


----------



## IceShredEC (Apr 8, 2013)

andrewdod said:


> who gives a damn... beer is beer... drink it, get happy, shut up, and be drunk.


really? i could not think anything further from the truth... you are either too young to enjoy a nice beer or don't drink period. No offense..


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

This thread is too funny...

2-3 shots of jagermeister just before first run of the day.... 1-2 craft beers after a good day riding ....... FTW

I add a 5 hour energy with the jager......


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

IceShredEC said:


> really? i could not think anything further from the truth... you are either too young to enjoy a nice beer or don't drink period. No offense..


I was more along the lines of making a funny comment, about how no matter what beer you drink your going to feel just as drunk as any other beer out there...


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

def get caesars on a patio somewhere in the village!


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Sidecars on the patio at the fairmont chateau whistler. Kickass nachos there too.


----------



## ricksen24 (Sep 9, 2015)

Lamps said:


> Sidecars on the patio at the fairmont chateau whistler. Kickass nachos there too.


Stayed at the Fairmont last time out i keep hearing about this god damn patio i never saw a patio where is it?!

We were fcuked up most of the time mind you.


----------



## mike.coyle.33 (Feb 1, 2016)

Last time I was in Canada I drank lots of hop circle beer. Good stuff 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## psklt (Jan 5, 2016)

drink water


----------



## WhiteOwl (Mar 29, 2015)

Molson. Lots and lots of Molson


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

chocolate milk to chase down the human sexual secretions you should be slurping down. >


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

I love good Moscow Mule at resort town.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Fireball cinnamon wiskey , perfect flask filler anywhere there's snow.


I was just at a party this weekend and we were having shots of Fireball. I had never had it before. It is sooo good.



Grizz said:


> Whatever beer and hard alcohol I picked up at the Bellingham Costco before crossing the boarder. It's fucking expensive to buy booze in Canuckastain.


Very true. Booze is probably double or triple what you pay in the states. Yay Socialism!!!



Supra said:


> def get caesars on a patio somewhere in the village!


Yup Caesars are f*cking awesome especially early in the day, like between 9am and 11am. Haha. Also try Beer and Clam earlier in the day. The clam is for Clamato juice. I heard you can't get it in the states. It is soooo good. Also why a Caesar is different from a Bloody Mary. A Bloody Mary has tomato juice, yuck.



WhiteOwl said:


> Molson. Lots and lots of Molson


Yup Molson is really good. I love Molson Canadian. Kokanee is good too, don't listen to the haters. It is from BC.

I used to ride with 6 cans of beer in my pockets or pack. Haha. I would have one on a long lift. Or stop and have one in the bushes. I think I used to have a drinking problem.ccasion14: I was the mellow one among my friends. They would always ride high on shrooms and hash. Not me I couldn't stand up on that stuff. 

I don't do this anymore since I usually ride with my kids. But I do miss the occasional beer or joint on a long chairlift. Awww the good old days.

PS: I love this thread.


----------

